# Deodorants



## HobNob (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried deodorant sprays or wipes? Do they work well? Which was your favorite?

Duke was bathed 2 weeks ago, but he already smells again. I know some people tolerate the doggy smell, but I'm not a fan of it. I would love to be able to use something regularly on him so he will smell fresher. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you feed him? I have three dogs and none of them smell.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What is the reason for the odor? My dogs don't smell unless they are wet or dirty. What are you feeding?
Dogs olfactory senses are so great, that I don't like putting anything on them to reduce or mask their odor. Though last Spring I sprayed them with a apple cider vinegar based essential oil spray to repel mosquito's and ticks. I felt bad that my dogs had to breathe that in!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll hit Kain with a quick shot of 'Axe' body spray before company comes over. I have to hide it from him cuz he'll head for the hills if he sees it. He doesn't like the 'hiss' sound of the aerosol.


----------



## HobNob (Jan 10, 2011)

We feed him Blue Buffalo.

So some of you are telling me that at almost any given time you rub your hands all over your dog and give him/her a good petting, and then smell your hands, they don't smell like dog?

If I were to use a deodorant spray or wipe I would NOT want to use anything with perfumes or colognes. I am sensitive to frangrances and I imagine Duke wouldn't care for them either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nope, my dogs don't smell unless they are wet.
Could he have a yeast problem? Is he wet now and then and doesn't dry out the undercoat? Maybe a bit of corn starch brushed thru will help, but I only do that for matting. Do you give salmon oil/vitamin E?
Sometimes fish based kibble will cause an odor, even if it is a grain free.


----------



## HobNob (Jan 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Nope, my dogs don't smell unless they are wet.
> Could he have a yeast problem? Is he wet now and then and doesn't dry out the undercoat? Maybe a bit of corn starch brushed thru will help, but I only do that for matting. Do you give salmon oil/vitamin E?
> Sometimes fish based kibble will cause an odor, even if it is a grain free.


We don't give any supplemental oils. The Blue Buffalo formula he's on is not grain free, but does not have wheat, corn, or soy. He's on the fish & oatmeal one right now, but he smelled the same way when he was on the chicken & brown rice.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think my dogs smell better when I supplement with Coconut Oil. I had them on it for a couple of years, moved and took them off for around 6-7 months and then now have them back on and I could notice the change.


----------



## HobNob (Jan 10, 2011)

FG167 said:


> I think my dogs smell better when I supplement with Coconut Oil. I had them on it for a couple of years, moved and took them off for around 6-7 months and then now have them back on and I could notice the change.


Oh I love coconut oil! We cook with it and I put it on my skin all the time. How do you supplement with it?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Though I use them very infrequently between baths or going swimming, I have use a spritz or wipes occasionally.

I use Earthbath products. In addition to shampoos, they also have spritzes and wipes that can be used. If you think you need to use these type of products two weeks after a bath though you may want to look at some other reasons like the food as already suggested. Our dogs should not need to be bathed frequently.


----------



## HobNob (Jan 10, 2011)

So is the only way to find out if it's his food to switch foods?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

HobNob said:


> Oh I love coconut oil! We cook with it and I put it on my skin all the time. How do you supplement with it?


If I have the packed oil, I just put a teaspoon in their food (mine have all LOVED it - when Madix was a baby he used to run from bowl to bowl trying to scoop the coconut oil!). I now buy the capsules b/c it's easier and I just give them each two in their breakfast (the adult human dosage is 4/day). I seriously think it makes their fur smell better. I have no idea how long that takes but I went through about 80 capsules between the two and started to notice the better smell on Madix (not that I ever thought he stunk) - so maybe 1-2 months??


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

HobNob said:


> So some of you are telling me that at almost any given time you rub your hands all over your dog and give him/her a good petting, and then smell your hands, they don't smell like dog?


Yep. I can also burry my face in their coat and breathe in and they don't smell like "dog." Is he ever itchy? I'm also wondering if yeast or something similar is going on.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

A little trick my mom always used if a dog smelled but didn't need a bath, was rubbing them down lightly with a fabric softener sheet, one of the "pure" ones without any added chemicals for people with allergies or sensitive skin, makes them smell like fresh warm laundry, lovely!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog has no offensive smell. as a matter of fact he's laying
right beside on the bed. wait, i'll give him a sniff, no spell.
maybe you should give your dog a bath with some organic
or natural shampoo. then brush and comb him several times a week.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Larien said:


> A little trick my mom always used if a dog smelled but didn't need a bath, was rubbing them down lightly with a fabric softener sheet, one of the "pure" ones without any added chemicals for people with allergies or sensitive skin, makes them smell like fresh warm laundry, lovely!


This and the other suggestion (Axe spray?!?!?) are full of chemicals and I absolutely would not put them on a dog (or myself, for that matter). 

I agree that if your dog smells there is something else going on. I bathe Rafi once a year and he never smells. My partner's dog has skin issues and smells very yeasty after a week so she gets bathed every week. 

I would work on trying to figure out why your dog smells before covering up the smell.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

HobNob said:


> So some of you are telling me that at almost any given time you rub your hands all over your dog and give him/her a good petting, and then smell your hands, they don't smell like dog?


When Jax gets his vaccines, he also gets the runs. When he gets the runs, his fur smells (no, he doesn't get any on him)... He just smells like stinky dog... When he's feeling OK he doesn't stink.


----------



## HobNob (Jan 10, 2011)

Lin said:


> Yep. I can also burry my face in their coat and breathe in and they don't smell like "dog." Is he ever itchy? I'm also wondering if yeast or something similar is going on.


Yes, he has spots on either side of his lower abdomen that he scratches frequently. When we took him to get bathed we told them about this, so they used a medicated shampoo on him. He isn't scratching as much as he was before the bath, but still scratches daily. 

How do I know if it's a yeast problem? If it is, should I give him some probiotic?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would take him to the vet for a skin scraping, because it could be yeast or bacterial. If its bacterial they will prescribe oral antibiotics. You can get some malaseb shampoo to use, when I've had fosters with skin infections they had to be bathed daily until it was cleared up. 

I would also look into the food situation more. Or the chance of an environmental allergen. If there is an allergy or intolerance going on, that can mess with the dogs immune system to allow skin infections to flourish. So you need to track down what the root of the problem is.


----------



## HobNob (Jan 10, 2011)

Lin said:


> I would take him to the vet for a skin scraping, because it could be yeast or bacterial. If its bacterial they will prescribe oral antibiotics. You can get some malaseb shampoo to use, when I've had fosters with skin infections they had to be bathed daily until it was cleared up.
> 
> I would also look into the food situation more. Or the chance of an environmental allergen. If there is an allergy or intolerance going on, that can mess with the dogs immune system to allow skin infections to flourish. So you need to track down what the root of the problem is.


Thank you for the advice! 

Another note: when we take him for rides in the car, his odor seems to double! His scent is WAY stronger and he seems to lose a lot of hair. When I look at the blanket in the car when we get home I am always amazed at how much hair is on it. Is this normal? At first we just thought maybe going for rides is slightly stressful for him which might make him give off an stronger odor and lose more hair. He loves going for rides though, so it doesn't really stress him out. I just wonder if it's normal for his odor and hair loss to increase so much just from riding around in the car...? Perhaps this is characteristic of the yeast or bacterial skin conditions you referenced?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Dogs shed extra and sweat through their paw pads when they're excited/stressed.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Dogs shed extra and sweat through their paw pads when they're excited/stressed.


Very true. My late Great Dane shed enough to make a sweater at the vet's, as does my mom's nervous Chihuahua.


----------

